# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Vivid dreams with Vitamin B6

## Drift

I've never used vitamin b6 before, I'm going to take 300mg tonight mixed with some nachos made of cheddar cheese. I will be sure to record my result tomorrow. I am aware of the risks of taking to much B6, and don't feel like anything negative is going to happen. Please list any comments or passed experiences below.

Mmmmm nachos XD

----------


## Caretaker

I just got some B6, 200mg last night. I had a very long, interesting dream. Most nights I only recall snippets of the dreams I have rather than what seemed like an hour worth of dream. Took me 3 pages to write it all down. 

I'm taking more tonight (including 5mg of Melatonin). I'll let you know how it goes as well. B6 has been reported to work best for dreaming.

----------


## Drift

Only got 2 hours of sleep, I do remember having one dream. It was a little vivid, but with 2 hours of sleep you wouldn't have even started climbing to the summit of the REM period. I was with one of my old friends that moved, we were playing some zombie game. Instead of controllers we were actually in the game, the level was a lively green place with moss or plants every where. There was some sort of mystical gold with a giant dinosaur/dragon skull lying next to it. There was a puddle over the gold though as if you could stand on it but you would barely get your shoes wet. We were trying to get a achievement, all the zombies spawned around the mystical gold. The challenge was to stand on the gold and survive, I think we failed, and he left then the dream faded. I do remember having another dream, I'm not sure what happened, but i know it was repeating one. I hate those kinds of dreams, there not even worth remembering and get boring around the second time through.

----------


## Caretaker

I woke up a few times in the middle of the night but I do recall two very long dreams. Well, I _did_ recall them but when I woke up for good, I found I only imagined I had written down notes. B6 is definitely helping though.

----------


## Drift

I've still not slept since that two and half of hours of sleep I got last night between 1:30-4:00, I'm fighting not to go to sleep to insure i stay asleep tonight. Tonight I'm going to be taking 300MG still, but i'm not mixing it with the cheese from the nacho's and cheese. I will still be eating the nacho's though because they contain a chemical called tryptophan, I will be taking one of the 100MG pills before during and after eating them. The human body takes the tryptophan and turns into serotonin which can also allow more vivid dreams. Tryptophan is contained in a lot of different foods, but it highly concentrated in some cheeses specifically cheddar cheese. Luckily not only does vitamin B6 help with nerve function to help you have more vivid dreams at night, but it also allows tryptophan to be transferred into serotonin much more easily. I'm hoping these combinations of chemicals will allow me to have much more vivid and possibly lucid dreams. I'm looking forward to dreaming up the results for the dream views community, and will be sharing them with you first thing in the mourning. Happy dreaming!

----------


## Caretaker

What's funny is that Tryptophan is turned into Seratonin and Seratonin is turned into Melatonin.  :tongue2:

----------


## Drift

My new signature isn't loading... ?

----------


## Drift

I woke up these mourning thinking that i have had no dreams. Moments later I got a thought rush of 5 -7 dreams, some being dream fragments, and some being semi-long detailed dreams. I only got 5 hours of sleep though, my pet bird woke me up. I still feel like that i would have more dreams with a full night sleep of 6-9 hours with some more deep REM sleep. I will be taking 300mg of b6 next week and record those results as well. Please look at my journal entry to read my descriptions of my dreams.

----------


## scorqyon

What are the risks of taking too much vitamin B6?  :Oh noes:

----------


## Drift

If you take 300mg+ for a month or so you could possibly suffer nerve damage, I'm only going to take the 300mg every 2-3 days or twice a week. The nerve damage could be very painful, or it could numbness in the hands and feet. You could also feel a slight need-like sensation, as if your foot or hand was asleep. I haven't felt any different since i started taking it, but i have noticed more vivid dreams.

----------


## Caretaker

I don't plan to take such high dosages. Though, since taking it I have noticed a very prominent increase in dream vividness. I'm getting lazy about typing out my newer dreams on DVs but I have them written down. I'll stockpile then add them all at once.  :tongue2:

----------


## Drift

I've started only taking 200mg doses, It increases dream recall GREATLY, i recall probably every dream i have whenever i do decide to take it. Dream vividness has been increased slightly, it also feels like i was actually there instead of just spectating if you can understand what i mean by that.

----------


## Darkmatters

Awesome!! Thanks for detailing this! Hope you get some good long deep sleep tonight! And have long, vivid lucids too!

----------


## zebrah

Because this thread does not follow the research guidelines I am moving it to lucid aids.

----------


## t0m

I find that simply 100 mg works well enough for me.  :smiley: 
Then again, I haven't taken a 200 mg dose before.

----------


## scorqyon

Why not just take a banana or 2 and some cheddar cheese before going to bed? It's less than 250 mg and not dangerous. You combine tryptophan with vitamine B6.

----------


## Drift

It doesn't really follow this thread category either then, its suppose to improve dream recall and vividness. It should not be labeled as a lucid aid.

----------


## scorqyon

> It doesn't really follow this thread category either then, its suppose to improve dream recall and vividness. It should not be labeled as a lucid aid.



How about just put it in the General Dream Discussion topic? It's a discussion about dreams in general. Fits perfectly. Anyone with me?  ::breakitdown::

----------


## Nerq

Nope, it's a lucid aid discussion.  lol.

----------


## Benjo

Hello DreamViews community

Im starting my B6 experimenting tonight for the first time. I work nights so i wont be going to bed till 6am.

My method will be to down a glass of water before going to bed, wake up around 11am for a piss (experience tells me this will happen). Then take 200mg of b6 before returning to sleep to practise a WBTB.

About me: been practising LD'ing for 1 month with no major breakthrough yet, im stocked up on all the other suppliments (B5, niacin, choline, 5htp, ginko belloba) however i have only had semi lucid unstable LD snippets. I bought my B6 suppliments 10 min ago from holland and barret (UK). I feel like im on the edge of a full on LD breakthrough. Ill post my results when i wake up tomorrow.

Best regards

Benjo

----------


## Benjo

Nothing happened. Ill try again tonight

----------


## JoshGoldie

Does anyone know if it is safe to have Vitamin B complex and Ginko biloba before bed for dreaming benefits?

----------


## Benjo

Hi josh, id just recomend B6 on its own if youve not allready done so. Im on day 4 of trying B6 and my dreams just keep on getting more and more real / vivid. Its not the answer to obtaining lucidity, but definately use it in conjunction with some of the LD'ing techniques to increase your chances. Its increased my dream recall from barely 1 per night, to between 3 and 5 dreams per night!!!

----------


## Nerq

So I've been taking B6 suplement for a few weeks and my, my.  I definitely think we have something here.

----------


## astraldreams

I had been struggling to regain my dream recall recently so I picked up some b6. I've been taking 200mg at bedtime and I'm remembering multiple dreams every night, quite clearly. Seems to work great!

----------


## xXxArtistxXx

> I've never used vitamin b6 before, I'm going to take 300mg tonight mixed with some nachos made of cheddar cheese. I will be sure to record my result tomorrow. I am aware of the risks of taking to much B6, and don't feel like anything negative is going to happen. Please list any comments or passed experiences below.
> 
> Mmmmm nachos XD



 Thats a good idea, but I don't know if nachos will increase dream clarity/vividness.

----------


## SpaceCowboy

I recently just started taking B6 100mg vitamins for the so-called more vividness. My friend explained that i needed to get acclimated to the vitamin(though i'm sure he didn't really know what he was talking about). So that night I get to sleep around 3:00am in a room with no windows, lying down on a mattress covered floor. I soon fell asleep and began the descent into my dreamworld. The first few dreams are shattered and dark, yet I remember well the last 3 dreams. 
            I come to in a large convention center with many martial artists. A tournament seemed to be taking place. As I made my way to the bathroom a man with a red bandana confronted me and tried to strangle me. I fought with him yet he was to strong for me to take out. As weird colors started to appear after being choked I them chomped down on his thumb and everything went green. He wailed and fell back into a table. I ran to the stands and got my seat to watch the tourney. After it was over two friends of mine confronted me about going into the mountains to build a house. As we drove through the roads I noticed how oddly shaped they were, yet I never really questioned it and eventually got used to them. We arrived to a blank plot of land on a hillside. I whipped out a smart phone and constructed my masterpiece then sent an image to the plot of land's router. It uploaded the image and instantly created it. The night soon crept in and we decided to have a party. After things started dying down I laid back on the lawn and stared into the sky. (The B6 started to work its magic) There were so many stars! I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Then I noticed a strange circle with a bright yellow light in the center. It darted across the sky and imploded. Then after a second of silence the tiny dot expanded into thousands of galaxies. A shooting star passed before me and started to fall deep into space. As I was following the star it traveled into a wormhole and came out into our solar system and crashed in the middle east. The next thing I know Will Smith and I are chasing down a man through a market in Saudi Arabia, as we chased on I grew bored and disappeared. It was dark for awhile then I came to running down a highway with an old class of mine. As we ran a pair of teenagers stopped me and began to bully me. I unleashed a hellish fury and proceeded to beating the literal shit out of one of the boys. The second boy charged at me with a strong-wide right hook. I ducked then thrusted up with a right knee into his crotch. As he fell I drop elbowed him in the neck. I got up and looked at him, the next part I will never forget. His eyes turned to look straight into mine as I dropped my foot down as hard as possible on the boy's jaw.. The sound of his jaw snapping rang in my ears. I turned away and began to walk. He screamed so helplessly as the break was so powerful that the bones broke skin and he bled out. The road which I walked on then formed into a school hallway. I was alone, no friends. Everyone knew what I did and I was shunned. I skipped a class to go to a bridge, I looked out across the gorge the bridge traversed, then lept forward into the unknown.

----------


## Jocke155

I Will start take b6 tomorrow, to see what happens. Right now I don't really have so good recall, sometimes good, sometimes bad. It's not only b6 in that pills, it's more things like b12 too. 3 pills = 100mg b6  ::D: 

Also a question, does anyone know if b6 does anything with the brain when you are awake? With the memory or whatever.

----------


## Jocke155

It worked! Very well, i took it about 30 min before sleep. And i almost remember every dream, i'm not sure if this was a onetime thing, but this is the first time the dreams are this vivid.
Also i'm hoping of a lucid dream this night! I'll inform you later

----------


## thecollector

im taking 100mg b6 and 5 mg melatonin.the first few nights huge increase in dream recall,ive missed a few days with the supplements and gone back to nothing again.
im taking 200mg b6 and 10 mg melatonin for a few days to see what happends?
does alcohol have any affect on the supplements or dream quality?

----------


## OldBlue646

> I've never used vitamin b6 before, I'm going to take 300mg tonight mixed with some nachos made of cheddar cheese. I will be sure to record my result tomorrow. I am aware of the risks of taking to much B6, and don't feel like anything negative is going to happen. Please list any comments or passed experiences below.
> 
> Mmmmm nachos XD



Y'all should chill. I know LDs are awesome but it's not worth fucking up your head or nervous system. At least before taking 200 or 300 mg try this technique that's been working pretty well for me. Set your alarm for 5 or 6 hours after going to sleep. Wake up, grab one B6 pill(100 mg) and down it with a glass of Apple juice and stay up for your WBTB period however long it may be. If you still aren't having LDs then set your alarm 2 hours after the WBTB and do a second WBTB and try again. The apple juice with the 100 mg works well for me. At least try it before upping your B6 dose. LDs are great, but not at the cost of permanent brain damage.

----------


## thecollector

ill give this a try,200mg B6 has improved recall though...
cheers for the info,ill try it

----------


## Machine1k

Its bad for your body to take more then 100mg of B6.  I wouldn't over do it like OldBlue646 said.

----------


## NewWorldLucid

You bought em from holland??? They sell em at every store ... Giant , walmart etc

----------


## Vista

> I've never used vitamin b6 before, I'm going to take 300mg tonight mixed with some nachos made of cheddar cheese. I will be sure to record my result tomorrow. I am aware of the risks of taking to much B6, and don't feel like anything negative is going to happen. Please list any comments or passed experiences below.
> 
> Mmmmm nachos XD



300mg is a lot. In Europe 50mg daily, long term is considered harmful. Even though it is a water soluble vitamin there are reported cases of toxicity with supplementation in high doses. As regards dreams I found that 50 mg before bedtime makes me remember more dreams (or perhapss it makes me dream more). Something odd also happened: I remembebred something but I was not sure whether it was something I had seen in a dream or whether it was something that I had actually seen!

----------

